# (Everyone Only!) It's about vaginas



## ClubbedWithSpades

vanWinchester said:


> Aww, you break my heart, CWS. Vaginas are awesome (and tasty <_<)
> <-- is an FF
> 
> I like how there is a thread for this topic. We should make a worship-week or something. xD
> Okay, I know, I am being silly.
> 
> And serious: what is there NOT to like about a vagina? I find them fascinating. o.o
> 
> 
> Names? Oh Gee. I guess I mostly know German ones. I could translate those, if wanted.
> However, I like how my friend always calls them Fanny. It's hot. *cough*


Here in the states, your fanny is your bum, and everyone's got one. =P

What is an FF?

As far as vaginas go, I won't deny that they're interesting, they just... seem like more trouble than they may be worth sometimes, speaking from an owner's perspective. =] Though yes, I know you have one, too.


----------



## Linesky

I am the owner of a life long pet named Vagina. 

Kind of thought of owning pets when reading ClubbedWithSpades writing 'owner' xD


----------



## vanWinchester

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> What is an FF?


Oh, oops. FF = Fanny-Fan *lol*



ClubbedWithSpades said:


> As far as vaginas go, I won't deny that they're interesting, they just... seem like more trouble than they may be worth sometimes, speaking from an owner's perspective. =] Though yes, I know you have one, too.


Hm, I kinda used to think that way too some years ago. Sometimes I even kinda hated my vagina. But uhm, it's all good now. And I wouldn't ever trade it if I had the chance to. Mine. *grin*

*lol* And for a second there, I was wondering if you too think I am a guy. Then again, you used to, didn't you? =P 
Anyways. 

Guess it would be funny if I mentioned some names that people over here use. It's crazy, you will hear stuff like "Chest" or "Can". What the Hell.


----------



## PeacePassion

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> As far as vaginas go, I won't deny that they're interesting, they just... seem like more trouble than they may be worth sometimes, speaking from an owner's perspective. =]


and a good maintenance man is hard to come by. :wink:


----------



## stellar renegade

Pootie Tang
Cootchie
Hoo-Ha
Beaver
Roast Beef Curtains

TACO!


----------



## Spooky

*Cunt Muffins!*



pianopraze said:


> i must disagree, some taste wonderful!


Have one! They're delectable.


----------



## pianopraze

Shadow said:


> Have one! They're delectable.


I love my Thai hot......


----------



## Spooky

*The Vagina Dialogues*


----------



## Liontiger

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> Vajingo.
> Hooie.
> Hamwallet.
> 
> I'm partial to Snatch as well, though it sounds a little vulgar.


Vulgar? If anything, hamwallet is more vulgar. I think snatch sounds rather nice. I've also used muff or muffin, but that can be misinterpreted as it is also an affectionate term for a person/thing.


----------



## pianopraze

PeacePassion said:


> and a good maintenance man is hard to come by. :wink:


ROFLOL... I missed that one peace.


----------



## themuzicman

Nickname: Clam bake

Vaginas are only good for one thing... but they're very good for it.


----------



## HollyGolightly

I took a quiz on facebook called "What kind of vagina do you have?" and it told me that I have a penis. :shocked:
FACEBOOK NEVER LIES.

Is it creepy to call your Vag a "floss"? If it is I'm uber creepy.


----------



## Liontiger

HollyGolightly said:


> I took a quiz on facebook called "What kind of vagina do you have?" and it told me that I have a penis. :shocked:
> FACEBOOK NEVER LIES.
> 
> Is it creepy to call your Vag a "floss"? If it is I'm uber creepy.


Depends. What about it makes it a "floss"?


----------



## ape

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> Why should they be?
> 
> They smell of carrion, and at any given moment, they're usually leaking something.
> 
> *Nothing good goes in or out of there. =/.*


Douche..... Baby

Douche


----------



## ape

HollyGolightly said:


> I took a quiz on facebook called "What kind of vagina do you have?" and it told me that I have a penis. :shocked:
> FACEBOOK NEVER LIES.
> 
> Is it creepy to call your Vag a "floss"? If it is I'm uber creepy.


 
How bout calling it the one slice toaster instead?


----------



## moon

Douches are bad dontcha know.


----------



## Liontiger

moon said:


> Douches are bad dontcha know.


Yeah, man. The vagina is a self-cleaning unit :laughing:


----------



## ape

Liontiger said:


> Yeah, man. The vagina is a self-cleaning unit :laughing:


Helps if you have a rotor rooting tube snake in there on a regular basis

Orgasm's create a flood that cleanses


----------



## BehindSmile

moon said:


> Douches are bad dontcha know.


haha every time I hear douche i think "don't do it, it messes things up!"

I prefer douchebag, that's just gross and humorous.


----------



## BehindSmile

I love it, I love it all. hahaha.


----------



## Kokos

Since i don't have a vagina, i'm afraid i can't really contribute to this awesome thread in a constructive way.


So here's a nice song from DJ Vagina :


----------



## moon

Ahaha I love this guy. 2 + 2 = vagina


----------



## BehindSmile

ClubbedWithSpades said:


> Why should they be?
> 
> They smell of carrion, and at any given moment, they're usually leaking something.
> 
> *Nothing good goes in or out of there. =/.*


.....right? haha



pianopraze said:


> I love my Thai hot......


Those are some raw vaginas.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Vaginas, there fine-a, than anything made in chine-a!


----------



## Mikbert

I find this conversation distrubing yet intriguing...


----------



## Spooky

Mikbert said:


> I find this conversation distrubing yet intriguing...


Perhaps, you are bi-curious. :mellow:


----------



## Mikbert

Shadow said:


> Perhaps, you are bi-curious. :mellow:


haha, hardly.


----------



## pianopraze

mortabunt said:


> Vaginas, there fine-a, than anything made in chine-a!


I'd love some China vagina...









I love Asian women!


----------



## Harley

We need more vagi-nay in this thread!!































​


----------



## BehindSmile

That meat picture reminds me of a porn vagina with the gray and raw look to it. Gross. hahaha.


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow

*stares at thread* Do I _really_ want to get involved?
Aw fuck it! Vaginas are great! xD








* The Vagina Explained to Guys*​ by HogWild & Paul Dean ​


----------



## Marino

*Vaginas are* *aw*ful. *E*ven *some* heterosexual guys don't like them. :mellow:


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow

Marino said:


> *Vaginas are* *aw*ful. *E*ven *some* heterosexual guys don't like them. :mellow:


Omg, I just love the way you say things XD


----------



## SuicidalMarshmallow




----------



## Spooky

shakalaka said:


> We need more vagi-nay in this thread!!


Me so hungry!


----------



## snail

I was thinking that the terms mentioned earlier, "ham wallet" and "snatch," could be used in a single sentence for an absurd effect, like "Hey! Don't snatch my ham wallet!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevinaswell

Vagina's are weird.

And not particularly for me. In practice.


----------



## Spooky

Kevinaswell said:


> Vagina's are weird.
> 
> And not particularly for me. In practice.


You are BANNED from this thread!

You may redirect your anti-vaginaness here: http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/3903-men-only-its-about-ding-lings.html


----------



## pianopraze

Shadow said:


> Me so hungry!


+1

:shocked::tongue::shocked:


----------



## Kevinaswell

Shadow said:


> You are BANNED from this thread!
> 
> You may redirect your anti-vaginaness here: http://personalitycafe.com/sex-relationships/3903-men-only-its-about-ding-lings.html


Oh I am not anti-vagina.

We have vagina's drawn on our walls in chalk at our apartment.

I watch so much straight porn.

I love looking at Katie Morgan's vagina. And her tits.

They just aren't particularly for me, and are actually kinda strange for me in practice.


----------



## Harley

Halloween Undead said:


>


Oh mah goodness, that is a *HUGE* top bun some poor soul can get killed trying to stuff that in their face.
These things should have warnings.


----------



## Spooky

Harley said:


> Oh mah goodness, that is a *HUGE* top bun some poor soul can get killed trying to stuff that in their face.
> These things should have warnings.


----------



## Spooky

I heard this song today for the first time in years.


----------



## KingKong

Halloween Undead said:


>


----------



## Spooky

Ha! I don't get the pickles on top of the burger.

But I think we are derailing the vagina thread, in all of its glory.


----------



## Spooky

Halloween Undead said:


> Nomnomnom...


Assburger Syndrome roud:


----------



## Spooky




----------



## Spooky

This is hilarious, but it's disabled by request so you have to click to watch it on YouTube.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

"I heard it's the softest thing in the world" - thumbsucker (movie)
:tongue:


----------



## gee8648

Spooky said:


> it's where we all came from...


...Speak for yourself human.


----------

